# BettaMin?



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Any reviews on BettaMin fllakes? I was thinking of adding them to the two different foods I am already feeding my guys, but want to know if anybody has any experience with them. 

Yes, they will eat flakes - I occasionally give them some Ocean Nutrition Formula Two flakes. :-D

TIA!


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

That's all Zebo will eat. I have to sneak in broken up pellets so it looks like the shrimp in there lol 

An I've tried three different pellets too. He won't even touch bloodworms so he's a picky picky eater. What can you do but do your best?lol


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

be warned though. If you don't set the container gently down then the next time you open it flakes will fall everywhere!~


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Kiba loves those flakes. He gets so excited when he sees me pick up the container and quickly gobbles them up. 

I agree with misamiania on being careful when moving and setting down the container. The flakes stick to the lid and the edge which results in always having some on my desk.


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

haha I know what you mean about getting excited~! It's a rule. If you touch the container you better be feeding Zebo otherwise he is royally offended that you dared to touch his food and not feed him! It's creepy how no matter where even though he's hiding behind his bridge I happen to touch the container to move it out of my way and there he is staring intently at me like "You better give me some.... you better give me some!"


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I know what you mean. Once I touch the food container, Brooke pops up out of nowhere and gets so excited...How does she know when I'm thinking about feeding her? It's weird and funny!!

BTW, part of her breakfast are the Hikari mini pellets - they are the only pellets she can eat, because of her small mouth. And she loves them..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't touch the food either, only for feedings, or my fish will go crazy lol. Most of my fish food is New Life Spectrum, so they go crazy when they see that NLS blue lid lol.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

my babies LOVE bettamin


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been feeding my fish w/ only BettaMin for 3 months it made their colors more vibrant but I'll be incorporating other foods later on as a supplement (preferably live). BTW, even if my fish were accustomed to eating pellets at the pet store before I bought 'em, they instantly had a mouthful of BettaMin on my first feeding. I think, even for picky eaters, it's irresistible. :-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the reviews! The only thing that kind of concerns me is that only the FIRST ingredient (instead of the first two) is meat based:

Ingredients:

Fish meal, ground brown rice, torula dried yeast, shrimp meal, wheat gluten, dried potato products, dehulled soybean meal, fish oil, soybean oil, algae meal, sorbitol, lecithin, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (vitamin C). Artificial colors including red 3. Ethoxyquin as a preservative. 
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude protein (min.) 48%, crude fat (min.) 8.5%, crude fiber (max.) 1.5%, moisture (max.) 7%, phosphorus (min.) 1.1%, vitamin C (min.) 63 mg./kg.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

BettaMin is all Emerald will eat..that and bloodworms.:lol:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Well so far, nobody has anything negative to say about it. So I'm guessing having brown rice as the second ingredient is ok? 

I would only be feeding it once a week as a change up to their other two foods.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think it should be fine because the protein level is still pretty high. I think for bettas it should be at least 45% protein or something like that.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anybody ever tried the Brine Shrimp Flake from Ken's Fish? Sounds interesting, IMO!!! Wonder if the boys would like it. 

KENS PREMIUM BRINE SHRIMP FLAKE: 
WILL SUSTAIN GROWTH AND COLOR IN THOSE VERY SPECIAL FISH THAT ARE FINICKY EATERS AND NEED EXTRA ORDINARY FORMULATED FOODS. A REAL BRINE SHRIMP FLAKE MADE WITH BABY BRINE SHRIMP! 
INGREDIENTS: FISH MEAL, BRINE SHRIMP,BREWERS DRIED YEAST, SOY FLOUR, WHEAT FLOUR, OAT FLOUR, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, DRIED PLANKTON, DRIED SPIRULINA ALGEA, LECITHIN,BRINE SHRIMP MEAL, VITAMIN SUPPLEMENTS A, D3, B12, BIOTIN, THIAMINE, (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B1), NATURAL COLORING, ASORBIC ACIC (SOURCE OF VITAMIN C).
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: CRUDE PROTEIN 43.0% MIN., CRUDE FAT 9.0% MIN., CRUDE FIBER 2.4% MAX., MOISTURE 9.5% MAX. ALL NATURAL INGREDIENTS, EXCEPT FOR SOME ARTIFICIAL COLORING. NO PRESERVATIVES.

http://www.kensfish.com/kensflake1.html


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried using bettamin on my fish Skittles, but he wouldn't eat it at all. Gave it to my two girls, and they love it! They try and guzzle down! 
LOL, it really stinks though, and as said above, it gets annoying that the food sticks to the lid and then gets everywhere!lol


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha… :lol: True! that darn container, when shook and opened, messes up the desk, so I never shake it. What I noticed about it is that it is composed of 3 distinguishable ingredients (upon visual inspection alone), the main red flakes, brine shrimp and another whitish particle (roughly the same size as the shrimp) but I don’t know what it is though, maybe something with fiber.


Anyway, since I haven’t got hold of any live foods yet, what I do is feed just the flakes during morning and, with the use of a pair of tweezers (unused of course), I pick out just the shrimp and that other particle and feed ‘em that during dinnertime.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I never thought of using tweezers!! That would work great for bloodworms...


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

If you get those brine shrimp flakes let me know how the fishes like them!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

misamiania said:


> If you get those brine shrimp flakes let me know how the fishes like them!


I'm still pondering on it, but if I do, I will be SURE to let everybody know. :-D

TBH, since everybody is doing so well on what I am doing now I don't know if I should just leave well enough alone!!! :-?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> I'm still pondering on it, but if I do, I will be SURE to let everybody know. :-D
> 
> TBH, since everybody is doing so well on what I am doing now I don't know if I should just leave well enough alone!!! :-?



IMO, I think my bettas like it better when I add a little variety in their diet. So I think it would be good adding something new. Rotate what you feed them, maybe. Or a little tiny flake of one, and a little tiny flake of the other kind as well. LOL.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I feed my girls the flakes and they go crazy. Makes it easier for everyone to get their fair share. I mix in other things too like New Life Spectrum, Atisons (I think thats what its called) and Hikari. If you compare the crude protein of all, the flakes and Hikari have the highest % so I don't see anything wrong with them. I am guessing the NLS and Atisons just have better quality protein?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

" I am guessing the NLS and Atisons just have better quality protein?"

I asked them (NLS) about that & they said it wasn't really the amount of protein that is the most important, but the TYPE & QUALITY! I do feed NLS, but not the Betta Formula. I feed the Growth Formula with 50% protein & 9% fat and the pellets are TINY & my guys LOVE it!!! I feed that four days a week, Golden Pearls (60% protein) twice a week & fast one day a week. 

There is just SO much controversy regarding bettas & flakes, I am having a hard time deciding - LOL!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OK - picked some BettaMin up this afternoon since I was at the store. I don't normally feed more than once a day, BUT since tomorrow is their fasting day & I couldn't WAIT to see if the "kids" would like it, I went ahead and gave them each a pinch. 

Each & every one of my 11 boys scarfed it down!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I tried feeding my Scuzi the pellets, he'd nibble on the pellet and spit it out (mighta been too big). I tried the flakes, he'd do the same. Now however I crush the flakes up really tiny and he thrashes about to scarf them down.
Crud I just looked at the jar while reading this thread, now he's getting all twitchy >.>


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, after giving the "kids" two SMALL feedings of BettaMin with a fasting day in between, one of my guys has a gut! Not horrid, but it's there. 

Showed him a mirror and he flared & pooped, so hopefully that will help. 

So, the BettaMin is now mixed in with the flakes I feed my guppies & my community tank.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

My Ex-husband did that whenever he looked into the mirror, also. Lion Mom..lol..sorry, I can't stop laughing....ha..ha..ha...I mean it, I just can't stop laughing...Oh, I crack myself up sometimes...lol...Not meaning to get off topic.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

luvmybetta said:


> My Ex-husband did that whenever he looked into the mirror, also. Lion Mom..lol..sorry, I can't stop laughing....ha..ha..ha...I mean it, I just can't stop laughing...Oh, I crack myself up sometimes...lol...Not meaning to get off topic.


OK - that is friggin' FUNNY!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I have one of those (an ex-husband) from years ago, so I know JUST where you are comin' from! :-D

I have never had a problem with my guys eating flakes on the rare occasion I offer them.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

luvmybetta said:


> My Ex-husband did that whenever he looked into the mirror, also. Lion Mom..lol..sorry, I can't stop laughing....ha..ha..ha...I mean it, I just can't stop laughing...Oh, I crack myself up sometimes...lol...Not meaning to get off topic.


omg, that was just amazing, lmao


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Suggestion: I don't know if you have already tried this method when feeding flakes. When I had community tanks to get the flakes to the bottom of the tank when flakes where on the menu for that feeding, I used a cup and put some tank water in it. I soaked the flakes for about 15 or 20 minutes. This makes them expand by getting the air out because they do contain a certain amount of air. After they have soaked, I slowly poured the cup containing the flakes into the tank. They don't sink quickly and all fish get a chance to eat flakes even the bottom feeders. Now, when feeding flakes to the one Betta only that I have, I soak one or two flakes depending upon the size of the flake. This gets the air out and it will make the flake dense because of the absorbtion of water. Not as dense as a pellet but not as light as a flake right out of the container. I have not had a problem with any fish getting bloat from flakes by using this method.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That would probably work, but I am going to just stick to what I have been doing for about the past year (two different pellets w/one fasting day) without any problems.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

luvmybetta said:


> Suggestion: I don't know if you have already tried this method when feeding flakes. When I had community tanks to get the flakes to the bottom of the tank when flakes where on the menu for that feeding, I used a cup and put some tank water in it. I soaked the flakes for about 15 or 20 minutes. This makes them expand by getting the air out because they do contain a certain amount of air. After they have soaked, I slowly poured the cup containing the flakes into the tank. They don't sink quickly and all fish get a chance to eat flakes even the bottom feeders. Now, when feeding flakes to the one Betta only that I have, I soak one or two flakes depending upon the size of the flake. This gets the air out and it will make the flake dense because of the absorbtion of water. Not as dense as a pellet but not as light as a flake right out of the container. I have not had a problem with any fish getting bloat from flakes by using this method.


This doesn't seem like it would be good for the water quality.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Well...You can't overfeed. For a community tank it would be the same amount of flake you would normally use. Besides, if you are overfeeding..your water quality is not going to be excellent anyway.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah but wouldn't soaking flakes in water and then pouring that water in with the flakes be bad? The water will absorb some of the oils and the oils will be left in the tank… Just my thinking lol.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point...now that I see it in print. It could depending upon the brand of flake used. I have never seen an oily sheen or film on top of the water on any of the tanks previously owned. Now that I see what you mean in print right in front of me, I am thinking back on Brand labels and I think that is entirely possible.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well all flakes have oil in them.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Again..I have not seen any oily sheen or oil residue residing on the water surface during and/or after feeding. This is what is so great and wonderful about hobbies, in general and hobby forums, in particular; You get to select personal options to either use or discard, directly out of hand. Kinda like a buffet.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know, I was just saying whether or not you see oil, the flakes have it in the ingredients.


----------

